# New betta lady has no dorsal fin!



## sharkweek (Jun 22, 2010)

I was at this weird pet store the other day and I noticed they had some betta girls. One of them was this adorable pink faced mutant without a dorsal fin! Her tail is really small as well. She looks like she was not born with a dorsal fin at all. I bought her and she is in a quarantine tank for another week. I will put her in my sorority when I think she is safe. Sorry the pics are not so good- I took them with my phone. She has a really cute personality and is eating like a pig. I am such a sucker for deformed fish! My fav is my humpback king betta – and I also have Ray who has super long pectoral fins. Wish me luck!


----------



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

She looks super cute! Its interesting that she has no dorsal fin, but I'm sure she's still adorable! I love her coloring!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Daww what a cutie!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh my goodness! She is SOOO cute! What a sweetie.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

You must call her Penguin! 

What a cutie <3


----------



## sharkweek (Jun 22, 2010)

fleetfish said:


> You must call her Penguin!
> 
> What a cutie <3


 Penguin!! very cute! thanks everybody. I am stoked on this little fish.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

piebald piebald yay for piebalds! She is such a cutie!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

she's adorable! hopefully her dorsal will grow back, but as long as she doesn't have any swimming problems, i don't see why she won't live a normal life if it doesn't. and i repeat, she's ADORABLE


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Awww she's like a cute little torpedo lol


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Hahaha *lol* love the torpedo reference @Fermin, but it's true.. she's such a cute 'lil thing..call her Gloria: Penguin, Happy Feet movie!!!!
Penguin is not a female enough name in my opinion 
The best of luck with her!!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

She looks like two of my girls!!!!! One of mine is Panda.  

She's soooo cute!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

She's super cute =D


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

I second the penguin reference but I would call her Pingu. What a little sweetie!


----------

